
VC Starter Kit - vinnyglennon
https://vcstarterkit.com/
======
quantgenius
This fleece vest is something that's come across from trading floors.

It started at SAC capital management (now Point 72). SAC was famous for very
carefully creating an environment for peak efficiency. Noise was bad for
concentration, so the SAC trading floor was really quiet. Even the phone
ringers were off. You had to pick up the phone when the light blinked. They
found that people tended to perform best when the thermostat was set to quite
cold, so that's what they did. Then they found that you didn't have to
completely freeze but but being just a little cold put your brain in the right
state so vests became popular. You were't uncomfortable but your arms were
cold so you got the performance benefit for the least amount of discomfort.

Making a trading floor really cold is actually quite a convenient thing to do
because other than a data center there aren't a lot of places with a higher
density of heat generating computing equipment than a trading floor and also
because traditionally people wore suits so a little cold was fine.

The Jeans, shirt and fleece is not or at least post the initial spread from
SAC was not a Wall Street thing in general. It was quite specifically a
trader's "uniform". You didn't want to wear your suit jacket all day long
because the mesh on your office chair (usually an aeron) would rub against it
and make holes in the back of your jacket. So you took off your suit jacket,
took your vest off the hangar in your office, hung your jacket and put on the
vest if it was cold.

~~~
gatsby
The SAC vest story is fascinating. Have a source on that?

~~~
sbr464
I agree, this is half of NYC midtown/ws, curious to know how it’s traced to a
single firm.

~~~
lemp
I just did a quick search and the story seems very accurate, everything points
to SAC. [https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/polar-fleece-is-the-new-
powe...](https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/polar-fleece-is-the-new-power-
tie-160324795.html)

------
KerryJones
This is so real. Our VCs gave us Patagonia Fleece Vests, suggest Super
Human... All Birds, Sapiens. Damn good job.

------
hkmurakami
IMO the industry has moved on from Patagonia fleece vests to Arc’teryx down
vests.

Or maybe it hasn’t crossed the chasm quite yet.

~~~
badideaprojects
Arc’teryx gear is annoyingly good quality and well thought out. I don’t want
all my gear to be Arc’teryx but it’s such a safe go to.

------
kenneth
This kit is absolutely genius. It's uncannily accurate. As a VC, I own, use,
and love almost every single item in the first and second kit.

I use Superhuman, wear Atoms, own a Patagonia fleece vest, occasionally read
The Information, have read Sapiens and Zero to One… I don't know whether to be
embarrassed or amused.

Bravo

------
enahs-sf
needs more burning man tickets.

------
idlewords
The lack of pockets in the women's version is a beautiful touch.

------
objektif
I can confidently say that Patagonia fleece is totally stolen from WS trading
floors. On a side note what does HN think about Zero to One?

~~~
lugg
Interesting take on a no shit Sherlock situation.

^ doesn't down play the book in any way.

Sometimes some things are so common place we gloss over them and it takes a
book or someone famous to point things out even when they're staring us in the
face. Zero to one did a great job of this.

What value I got from it? How I applied it in my day to day?

Probably close to zero than one.

It did give me a perspective on the importance of going from zero to one and I
think that is often lost on people where I usually can detect and point out
now.

The ?onopoly stuff was quite interesting but wasnt quite relatable for me.

Perhaps others in other positions got more from it than I.

------
markhall
hilarious... and accurate.

------
edoceo
I'd encourage all vest wearers to take a look at offering by LL Bean. IMO it's
better than Pata or Arc

------
wasnthere
love it!

------
bruceb
funny, but this isn't reddit or twitter.

~~~
taytus
It is. And that is not a bad thing.

Most of us read HN to inform ourselves, learn new stuff but also because of
entertainment.

We do have a very simple mechanism to vote/downvote what we decide to consume
as ways to flag/hide content. I highly recommend you to use those tools.

~~~
skellera
Well, keep in mind that most users here probably don’t have the downvote
ability.

------
caprese
someone seriously took a twitter meme reposted to instagram and made a website
out of it?

 _mumble cringe_

